# A Short review for the Ragim Impala Recurve



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Man when I said that the string could be of better construction I wasn't kidding.

Yesterday I shot about 180 arrows through it & today just a little more "190" & the string stretched so much that it changed the BH by 1/2", but on the good note the Easton 2114's cut to 29" w/ 150gr. points seem to tune really close to where the bare shafts was hitting the same spot as the fletched shafts out to 25 yards.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Raider - 

1/2" stretch is on the far end of the scale for a well made dacron string, but still within reason. Most of those stings are 16 strand and way too thick. You can drop down to a 12 or 14 strand string and pick up some free speed, with no side effects. 

Nice review, those have been my findings as well. Humm, first time I've head the Impala shooting well at a 7.25" brace height?

BTW - looks like your form has gotten better too (nice follow-through). Still need to get the bow arm (elbow) a little straighter and stop grabbing the bow!

Viper1 out.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Viper1 said:


> Raider -
> 
> 1/2" stretch is on the far end of the scale for a well made dacron string, but still within reason. Most of those stings are 16 strand and way too thick. You can drop down to a 12 or 14 strand string and pick up some free speed, with no side effects.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm workin on my form nearly every night, I'm determined to get it right & shooting well enough to have the confidence to take it out into the Deer Woods come October.

I just oredered a new Flemish string for it, I'd make one my self but I need to make my jig first.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Since this bow has a stabilizer stud, I'm thinking of putting on one of my slings to train my self to LET GO, because I think that is part of my problem of why I hold a recurve like I do because there is not anything to prevent it from coming out of my hand.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Raider -



Raider2000 said:


> Since this bow has a stabilizer stud, I'm thinking of putting on one of my slings to train my self to LET GO, because I think that is part of my problem of why I hold a recurve like I do because there is not anything to prevent it from coming out of my hand.


Bingo! And a short hunting stab wouldn't hurt either. Most stickbows have a tendency to tip backward, which is the opposite of what you want. Doesn't have to be anything fancy, a 5/16"x24 bolt loaded with lock washers works pretty well.

Viper1 out.


----------

